# Back again



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

How can someone have 3 perfectly normal pregnancies & then this?

My sweet baby baby son was born still Feb 3 at 22w5d.

I wasn't even really trying to get pregnant last cycle & then I did. Now my OB calls & says my levels have dropped & I'm going to miscarry.

My heart is broken and I am so mad at my body.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

How much have they dropped? Is it a foregone conclusion?

I get being mad at your body! I'm in a pretty big stage of self-loathing right now. But, try to think of what it has done for you well.


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am so sorry... Maybe not all is lost yet?














:


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

A huge drop. From 405 to 72.

My progesterone was 29 something.

I'm wondering if my next period will just show up on schedule, or if I'm going to have a surprise big bleed soon.


----------



## Sonnet (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, no. I'm so sorry.


----------



## MiracleMama (Sep 1, 2003)

So sorry sweetie.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

oh no, honey!







I'm so sorry.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry, mama.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

oh no!


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

Oh no. I'm so very, very sad to read this. It's not fair mama.
Take care of yourself and let yourself be taken care of.


----------



## rsummer (Oct 27, 2006)

I am so sorry... So much loss.


----------



## AbbeyWH (Feb 3, 2009)

oh no! i am so sorry!
i just sent you a pm sending you sticky bean vibes!
the good news is you got pregnant very soon after your loss
your body does work momma! don't go down that road...
you will have another if/when you want i am sure of it
i am so so sorry!







s


----------



## amberchap (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry.







I ask myself that very question about how one can go from normal healthy pregnancies to the heartache of multiple losses. My thoughts are with you today.


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh, no. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Emerging butterfly (May 7, 2009)

When you have had healthy viable pregnancies...and then...NOT....it really can play with your heart and head. It's like the way you understood your self gets fundamentally altered. For me...it was earth shattering...life shattering. I hear your tears and your frusteration...HUG. Be brave...as brave as you _can_ be when reality hits you such a blow. Take care of your heart..It must feel so bruised and mangled right now.


----------



## tofersmomma (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh expat I am so sorry


----------



## famille_huggins (Mar 30, 2007)

Again, I am so, so sorry. I understand that feeling of your body not working. Hang in there.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

huge sweet hugs to you.


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## AlumofUF (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so sorry Mama, try to be kind to yourself.....







s


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys are making me cry. Thank you. This is a good safe place.

The stupid thing is I still feel pregnant. I'm still nauseaus. I slept 13 hours last night instead of my usual 4-6. My body hasn't clued in that it rejected this little baby.

Losing my son was tragic but this has seriously messed with my head.


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AbbeyWH* 
oh no! i am so sorry!
i just sent you a pm sending you sticky bean vibes!
the good news is you got pregnant very soon after your loss
your body does work momma! don't go down that road...
you will have another if/when you want i am sure of it
i am so so sorry!







s


----------



## fazer6 (Jan 26, 2009)

What a blow to have this happening now. I don't know how we're expected to deal with these things that life seems to throw at us now and then. Trusting your body again will be hard, but you will get there. I think when there's no answer to 'why did this happen to me' it's best not to ask the question.

Look after yourself and keep yourself safe.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I am so sorry


----------

